# Battle between geniuses



## jhooper3581

Between Wolfgang and Leonardo, who wins?


----------



## Tapkaara

I love it when two giants of western culture butt heads for artistic supremacy!

DA VINCI!!


----------



## jhar26

Wolfie!!!


----------



## MJTTOMB

Easily Mozart if we're speaking solely music. But I believe Da Vinci had the greater mind by far.


----------



## World Violist

This isn't even a valid contest. We don't know any of Da Vinci's music, so how are we supposed to know how good it is in comparison to Mozart? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> This isn't even a valid contest. We don't know any of Da Vinci's music, so how are we supposed to know how good it is in comparison to Mozart? This is ridiculous.


I think we are comparing Da Vinci's symphonies to Mozart's paintings...


----------



## Sid James

I remember a thread like this before, a few months ago.

I suppose Da Vinci was more of a visionary, eg. his wierd contraptions seemed to predict modern machines like tanks or aeroplanes. But they were both geniuses, no doubt...


----------



## World Violist

Tapkaara said:


> I think we are comparing Da Vinci's symphonies to Mozart's paintings...


Ok, that's better.

Da Vinci.


----------



## Artemis

jhooper3581 said:


> Between Wolfgang and Leonardo, who wins?


What aspect of their genius are you seeking views upon?


----------



## World Violist

Artemis said:


> What aspect of their genius are you seeking views upon?


Actually, it says near the top (right above the two options) that it's asking whose music is better. Hence my first post saying that the idea of comparing them is ridiculous, since we have all of Mozart's music and none of Da Vinci's.


----------



## Lukecash12

ummmm... *MOZART*.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Mozart wins the tie-breaker: a game of billiards.


----------



## Mozartgirl92

Da Vinci never made any music so Mozart wins by far.


----------



## Lukecash12

How on earth does Da Vinci even compare to Mozart? I think he himself would be appalled at that comparison.


----------



## Artemis

jhooper3581 said:


> Between Wolfgang and Leonardo, who wins?


Can you possibly tell us what possible reason you have for believing that Leonardo and Wolfie are even remotely comparable in terms of their music composition skills?


----------



## World Violist

Mozartgirl92 said:


> Da Vinci never made any music so Mozart wins by far.


Actually Da Vinci was a musician. It's just that all anyone ever hears about is his artistic/scientific endeavors.


----------



## Argus

World Violist said:


> Actually Da Vinci was a musician. It's just that all anyone ever hears about is his artistic/scientific endeavors.


So was Bill Clinton but I doubt he'll be remembered in history as a saxophonist.

The only way this question can make sense is if you compare da Vinci's non-musical artistic and scientific endeavors with Mozarts music. Otherwise you may as well ask other stupid questions like who is the greater footballer, Alfredo di Stefano or Gordon Ramsey. Or who is the greater fencer, Aldo Nadi or Bruce Dickinson.


----------



## Artemis

Argus said:


> So was Bill Clinton but I doubt he'll be remembered in history as a saxophonist.
> 
> The only way this question can make sense is if you compare da Vinci's non-musical artistic and scientific endeavors with Mozarts music. Otherwise you may as well ask other stupid questions like who is the greater footballer, Alfredo di Stefano or Gordon Ramsey. Or who is the greater fencer, Aldo Nadi or Bruce Dickinson.


This is not the first of these questions; the previous one involved Leonardo da Vinci and Haydn.

Whatever next? Perhaps Hilgegard von Bingen versus Ludwig Wittgenstein, or maybe Vivaldi versus Sir Isaac Newton.


----------



## World Violist

Artemis said:


> Whatever next? Perhaps Hilgegard von Bingen versus Ludwig Wittgenstein, or maybe Vivaldi versus Sir Isaac Newton.


Leonard Bernstein vs. George W. Bush... It's on.


----------



## Argus

Artemis said:


> Whatever next? Perhaps Hilgegard von Bingen versus Ludwig Wittgenstein


You'll probably know this but Wittgenstein actually composed a tiny bit of music, 4 bars to be precise, that he scribbled on a piece of paper. It even got it's first public performance performance a few years ago.

I was going to say Arnold Schoenberg vs. Gary Barlow, but some people would probably pick the latter.


----------



## World Violist

Argus said:


> I was going to say Arnold Schoenberg vs. Gary Barlow, but some people would probably pick the latter.


Well, since that argument would largely consist of the die-hard modernists vs. everybody else, I dare say _most_ people would probably pick the latter.


----------



## Artemis

World Violist said:


> Well, since that argument would largely consist of the die-hard modernists vs. everybody else, I dare say _most_ people would probably pick the latter.


Do you mind not going off topic, young man. I thought we were discussing Hildegard von Bingen and Wittgenstein.


----------



## World Violist

Artemis said:


> Do you mind not going off topic, young man. I thought we were discussing Hildegard von Bingen and Wittgenstein.


Well I found the Schoenberg/Barlow argument more interesting. Besides, neither HvB nor Wittgenstein were particularly famous as musicians.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Let's keep it on neutral ground. How about arm-wrestling?


----------



## World Violist

Mark Harwood said:


> Let's keep it on neutral ground. How about arm-wrestling?


um... Chuck Norris and Scriabin?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Nietzsche vs Beethoven


Im glad someone mentioned Bruce dickinson, he is quite the polymath.


----------

